# No sex... and all I can do is masterbate behind his back..



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Its only bad if you are thinking you dont want your marriage to end. If you are OK with your marriage ending, then its fine. Im not saying that to be facetious, i think its fine if you think you need to leave the marriage because he wont show interest in you sexually. But if you want to save your marriage you'll have to one, stop drinking, and two, stop watching porn.


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

...........


----------



## DragonKeeper (Nov 25, 2009)

Message removed.


----------



## danl (Nov 14, 2009)

Talk to him, tell him your wants, needs and desires. It can only help u both.


----------

